# Just started IGF-1 LR3



## bccs (May 2, 2011)

I just did my first shot of EP's IGF-1 LR3,  Reconstituted with .6% AA that I just made myself.  For the injection I used 33 mcg, which was 6 units on a slin pin, and backfilled with .5ml of BW. There was no sting or anything on injection so next time i might only use .25ml to cut it with, I went sub-q in the abdomen.  I also have DES IGF-1 which I will use bilaterally pre-workout, I'll let you guys know how that goes after my workout tonight.


----------



## Lysphen (May 3, 2011)

isn't DES to be injected the day before  ?

i'll follow your log bro


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 20, 2011)

igf1 lr3 needs to be injected IM...i would reccomend it post workout


----------



## TooOld (May 20, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> igf1 lr3 needs to be injected IM...i would reccomend it post workout



It can be injected subc and does not have to be post workout. Half life is 7 hours.


----------



## s2h (May 20, 2011)

lr3 should be injected IM pwo for the best results.sub-q allows for a slower release and you will find IM to be more effective.regardless of the 1/2 life you want the lr3 to enter the body as fast as possible pwo.so the sooner the better followed by a fast acting carb source.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 21, 2011)

pepman said:


> *lr3 should be injected IM pwo for the best results*.sub-q allows for a slower release and you will find IM to be more effective.*regardless of the 1/2 life you want the lr3 to enter the body as fast as possible pwo.so the sooner the better followed by a fast acting carb source.*



this exactly


----------



## molson413 (Jul 1, 2011)

*IGF LR3 question- need help quickly.*

I have a question concerning ifg Lr3. I have read different blogs saying that you don't need AA to use it and just use BW. I just ordered some AA just in case but I started my second bottle of ifg and put BW in it. My question is can i put AA inside the vile even though i already put BW in it? I heard that BW gives the igf a short life span of like 3 to 5 days. I should have the AA sooner then that cause i rushed ordered it. Can i still put the AA in it without messing up the igf? or just finish using the vile and just wait for my next cycle to use the AA. Would it be harmful? 
thanks


----------

